#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 狼之森 (Regeneration) 徵角開始~

## 狼の寂

大家好，這裡是寂 :3
礙於狼之森重新來過一遍，因此徵角也重新開始了 owo
狼之森 (Regeneration) 序章&第一章連結如下:
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...9B%B4%E6%96%B0


故事視角主要為第三人稱，會不定時切換敘寫視角

意者請過目以下的徵角單:

獸名:
角色名(故事中的名字):
種族:
性別:
個性:
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):
毛色:
瞳色:
屬性:
力量種類:
能力(技能):
武器/裝備:
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):
特殊(該角色須注意的點):
派別(正/反派):


*註: 屬性  > ex: 冰、火、風...... 等
力量種類>  ex: 心靈控制、念動力、閃現......等

可以力量與屬性不一定要兼具，亦可以同時擁有


***礙於故事平衡性，表中所填之力量與能力強度會經過調整，這點還敬請見諒

另見故事中 *德穆里* 世界的地圖↓


塗黑的城市為中央主城
深藍色為凍原 (忘了標在圖上
限制區為需要許可才能踏入的區域 (聖騎士以上的階級不在此限
紅色危險區如名，是極度危險的區域 (故事中會介紹更多

另外，限制區以外即超出了視野區 (不會被偵查到的意思，故事中會提到更多

註: 德穆里的森林密度的確有65%  (因為限制區開始不會標明地形狀況 <<
圓圈內一個內凹四邊形是王權者主要的分布點


最後則是大致定好的階級(德穆里):

1、皇族

2、王權者
---------------
3、圓桌武士 (直屬於皇族)

        ↑   (替補)

4、聖騎士
→ 禁衛軍 (負責守護德穆里的主城)
→ 主教

5、見習聖騎士
→ 守護者
→ 祭司

6、 騎士
→ 魔導士

7、 導師
→ 守衛

8、 學徒


數字代表其地位高低
同一數字代表同等地位

故事基礎設定大致是這樣
如有欲參與徵角者，請填寫表單後直接回覆即可 :3
大概是這樣，麻煩大家了 (鞠躬

----------


## 漆黑之獸

阿寂的蒸餃俺當然要先上去咬一口再說呀    :jcdragon-eat: 


獸名:漆黑之獸
角色名:漆黑·伊斯非特
種族:漆黑龍狼
性別:雄
個性:冷酷、壞心
髮色:黑色
毛色:黑色
瞳色:深藍
屬性:暗
力量種類:
空間支配：將任一空間控制，將其扭曲、切割、對調，甚至能創造新的亞空間將對爪關進去。
思考加速：知覺感應速度提升一千倍。
能力(技能):大劍劍術
武器/裝備:黯豗(大劍)：暗色的大劍，平時放進亞空間裡，戰鬥時才會亮出來。
其他外觀描述:

(同此圖
特殊:(看到中意的獸會想上前揉(X
派別(正/反派):反派

----------


## o哈士奇o

獸名: o哈士奇o
角色名(故事中的名字): 迪布斯丘
種族:貓
性別:公 
個性:冷酷，自信，多愁善感，沉著冷靜，有主見，是個被虐狂。
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:黑
瞳色:紅
屬性:闇
力量種類:虛空 (即意念)
能力(技能):黑暗物質+  
負面抵抗 - 對各種狀態的負面影響都有極高的抵抗力
武器/裝備:無
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):

特殊(該角色須注意的點):他被下了"絕對不能更換穿著的詛咒"，否則就會出事.....。
派別(正/反派):正

----------


## 雪麒

那我也來重填一遍啦～

獸名: 雪麒
角色名(故事中的名字): 雪麒·拉撒路（Snowkylin Lazarus）
種族: 雪豹
性別: 雄性
個性: 孤寂、敏感、理性、執著、青年學者風度，當然青年嘛有時也很熱血和理想主義（？
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無): 淡藍
毛色: 白色略偏藍，具黑色環狀斑點
瞳色: 深藍
屬性: 冰
力量種類: 智慧/敏捷
能力(技能): 博學多才，善於思考，擅長通過各種知識的交叉融合，以冷靜客觀的方式處理問題。其他請小寂隨意～
武器/裝備: 無（感覺不太可能有電腦的樣子，能以其他代表高等科技之物件代替亦可啦）
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好): 可參考簽名檔的“獸設定”與“獸人設定”圖示
特殊(該角色須注意的點): 請小寂隨意～
派別(正/反派): 正

祝小寂寫作順利⊙w⊙//

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我也來重新捧場一次囉

獸名:皇天蒼狼

角色名(故事中的名字):蒼煌．鴻．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特

種族:天魔狼族

性別:雄性

個性:對整個德穆里的安危非常著想，對人類不討厭也不喜歡，平常總是一臉嚴肅，但私底下卻不算太難相處，個性沉穩冷靜，機智絕倫，會以最小的代價，去做出最大的貢獻，但有時候會有些老年人的嘮叨

髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無

毛色:白色

瞳色:天藍色

屬性:時間

力量種類：智慧

能力(技能):

魔力爪跟魔力炸彈：簡單的普通攻擊，炸彈越大 消耗的力量越多。

時間逆流：將生命、物體的時間逆流，可以使生命恢復年輕、物品恢復原狀。（新舊程度、損壞修復，程度可自由控制，無法變回嬰兒，最多就是年輕１０～２０歲。）

時間流逝：將生命、物體的時間加速，可以使生命快速衰老，物品也迅速老舊。（程度可自由控制，但沒辦法一次將敵人直接老死，但老到無法戰鬥還是辦的到的。）

時間領域：掌控一定範圍內的時間，是極為強大的絕招。

武器/裝備:

太一權杖：一根雪白色的魔法杖，平常會偽裝成普通的木製枴杖，蒼煌會拄著來活動，戰鬥時才會現出原貌。


其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):


特殊(該角色須注意的點):
時常含著煙斗，非常喜愛閱讀書籍，閱讀時都會戴著方型無框的老花眼鏡，家中有許多保存良好的書籍，對魔法本源探討有著極大的熱忱。

另外翅膀平時是隱藏起來的，只有要戰鬥時才會出現。平時生活都是以獸人型態生活。

派別(正/反派):正派

階級的話，希望還是能擔任王權者呢

以上麻煩小寂了，寫作加油

----------


## 帝嵐

是寂哥哥的小說!!
也來捧場了~
獸名:銀星
角色名(故事中的名字):銀星.耀之月
種族:翼狼(但獸人設無翅膀)
性別:公
個性:冷靜沉著,有清晰的思緒,擅長考慮大局面。不過說話總是尖酸刻薄
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:銀白相間,有白色的圖騰
瞳色:左眼藍,右眼灰
屬性:風與雷
力量種類:速度/空間控制
能力(技能):
旋風踏:可以踏在自己製造的風盤上飛在空中
風彈&雷彈:凝聚這兩種屬性後發射出去(大小速度固定,通常極快)
武器/裝備:弓(增加風彈與雷彈的射程)
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):
特殊(該角色須注意的點):夜晚時耳尖和尾尖的瑩藍色部分會發光。平時無任務和睡覺時皆是短衣短褲,帽子大部分時間都帶著。
派別(正/反派):正派

職業的話想當聖騎士呢!
寂哥哥加油啦! :3

----------


## 幻月狼仙

獸名:幻月狼仙
角色名(故事中的名字):幻瞳
種族:狼族
性別:男性
個性:沉著冷靜、有禮、沒有太多的主見、十分執著
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:白色
瞳色:紫色
屬性:闇屬性
力量種類:
能力提升：提升部位或技能的強度，也可以平均分配，特別提升某一部位或技能的時候其他的能力會相對降低
能力(技能):
基本上偏重於物理攻擊，會一些簡單的法術，闇屬性的技能大多是搭配太刀攻擊，就煩請阿寂發揮了/w\
武器/裝備:一把純白的太刀、腿掛、一些藥水及一把小刀
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):


繃帶的話是手腕到上臂（沒有到肩膀）
大多都只穿著條牛仔褲還有腿掛
而有傷痕的那眼瞳色較深
特殊(該角色須注意的點):
被背叛的話大概會把對方殺了，然後硬把他的繃帶拆掉也會把對方殺了
派別(正/反派):反

-------------------------------------------

阿寂的蒸餃\OWO/（灑花

----------


## 迪麗雅

獸名:迪麗雅

角色名(故事中的名字):提亞斯

種族:狼

性別:雌

個性:性情沉靜，對於身邊的事物會非常的珍惜，且常常對敵人有憐憫之心，當和敵人打鬥時最多將其打到重傷並不會至於死地
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無

毛色:粉色

瞳色:左紅\右藍

屬性:草

力量種類:敏捷/

能力(技能):
荊棘之牆:往地板注入草之力，迅速長出一大片由毒荊棘組成的牆壁(( 觸碰到強者會暫時麻痺
毒藤纏繞:召喚含有神經毒的藤蔓將敵人纏繞住讓他人受到麻痺無法行動
武器/裝備:小匕首/飛刀

其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):
頭上有刺青為五瓣櫻花花瓣，左耳有封印耳環，小匕首放在腰間，飛刀放在兩大腿(各放6把)


特殊(該角色須注意的點):
當敵人用非常殘忍的方式對付身旁的朋友時會將耳朵上的耳環卸下進入「狂暴化」，會將那個敵人撕裂為止…..

派別(正/反派):反

----------


## 月光銀牙

獸名:銀芽
角色名(故事中的名字):黑影
種族:狼(可變為純獸的狼人)
性別:公
個性:脾氣暴躁，缺乏耐心，屬於行動派，說到做到。是個抖M，對伴侶卻極為溫柔
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:純白色
瞳色:金黃色
屬性:火
力量種類:死靈黑魔法
能力(技能):召喚死者，控制死者，復活
武器/裝備:赤手空拳，耳朵上有三個金色耳環，尾巴跟右後腿各有一個金色束縛環
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):表情豐富，基本上都定格在奇怪的表情，看起來狡詐陰險
特殊(該角色須注意的點):討厭別人拿伴侶來威脅，或者是打架打輸都會非常暴怒
派別(正/反派):反派

特殊小希望:圓桌武士

設定圖:


以上

----------


## 曜狼

獸名：曜狼
角色名(故事中的名字)：厄俄斯·曜（Eos You）
種族：混血棕狼
性別：雌
個性：賢慧、奉獻、執著
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無)：棕色
毛色：淺棕色
瞳色：火紅色
屬性：火
力量種類：治癒力、傷害傳導
能力(技能)：癒火（用自身的火焰燃燒傷口使之癒合）、焚心（將附近隊友們的若干傷害傳導到自己身上）
武器/裝備：無
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好)：
獸人狀態：

ＰＳ：頭部的為十字印記：

獸狀態：

ＰＳ：兩團火焰用來治療的，也就是癒火的實體

特殊(該角色須注意的點)：犧牲奉獻的背後其實藏有嗜虐的慾望
派別(正/反派)：正派
小小希望：如果可以的話希望階級是守護者
其他：寂哥辛苦了！

----------


## 卡斯特

再次吃蒸餃\0x0/
因為卡斯特的設定重更中，所以這次用雨的～


獸名：卡斯特

角色名：卡滋雨滋 • 雨(不熟的叫卡滋雨，熟的叫雨

種族：狼

性別：女

個性：開朗隨和，具有無敵親和力，感覺非常無害根本無狼族的性情，不常生氣，生氣起來會哭，對陌生人毫無警覺性，遇到需要幫忙的會不分敵我去幫助，容易心軟，甚至會幫極為兇惡且在追殺自己的人療傷，忠犬般的個性，不喜歡打鬥、傷害，也沒什麼格鬥技巧，甚至連劍都不太會拿，但戰鬥時卻意外的不容易受傷

年齡：15歲

髮色：亞人時才有，至背部的奶油色長髮，瀏海會稍微蓋住眼睛，不愛綁頭髮

毛色：全身鵝黃色，從脖子延伸至腹部到尾巴末端為較淡的乳黃色，左眼角下有兩個橘色斑點，右眼正下方一公分有個藍色斑點，左邊脖子上有鵝黃色偏深的新月圖騰，不過圖騰平常被項圈遮住

瞳色：清澈的銀灰藍色

屬性：水

力量種類：機率(不是種類機率，是名稱叫機率

能力：機率，可以有機率的改變周遭事物，也可說是巧合，例如有車要撞過來了使用機率碰巧出現另台車減緩衝擊，換個例子講，假設一個有在上下班通勤的人每天會遇到紅燈的機率是10/9，使用機率技能後，停紅燈的機率降到10/5，簡單來說是個可以讓別人高機率發生意外的技能，好事機率只能用在他人身上，自己很少，但同時此技能本身就是個機率，所以不一定能發動成功(若是為了自己，技能較無法發動成功，若是為了別人，技能發動率大增)，此外機率技能使用後會有頭痛、耳鳴、暈眩等副作用，看使用時間，用越長，副作用越大

降雨，同樣是機率技能，卡滋雨去過的地方降雨機率會提高

魔法，上述兩種技能都不大有用因此卡滋雨去學了魔法，不過不是很認真學，是個半吊子

武器：刈淵刃，脖子上的黑劍，可依拿它的人來改變重量及大小，能力為無視所有防禦力，就算穿盔甲也沒用，其能量來源來自它的主人，是朋友從敵人那裡奪來的，不過雨不是很會使用因此無發揮什麼功能，但刈淵刃本身十分強大，且有著不可告人的歷史

裝備：不論哪種型態一定都有背包，藍色背包上面有淺藍色腳印，用條繩子隨便綁住，繩子末端綁著裝飾用的小環，裡面的東西有一本緊要關頭一定會忘記而且也使不出來的魔法書、專門梳尾巴的梳子、玩偶熊、路上撿的彈珠、還有一堆拉哩拉雜沒用的東西

其他外觀描述：平常戴著友人送的橘色軟毛項圈擋住(感覺就是個圍巾，但其實是項圈)，項圈上掛著狼牙，額外在脖子上掛著一把黑色、可變大縮小的劍，有一條蓬鬆毛軟長長長長的尾巴，比身體還長，亞人型態同上，一定有耳朵和尾巴，東西混合臉孔，留著長髮，黃種人皮膚，穿著隨意上衣，褲子總是為深色運動長褲，進入人類城市時會披件深色短袖披風蓋住耳朵和尾巴，不穿鞋子

獸型態全身長80公分(不含尾巴)、高45公分、尾巴長90公分、站立高度95公分
亞人型態高164.4公分，尾巴同上

特殊：爪子像貓科一樣能收縮、因為身體小又很溫和常被誤認成狗、莫名的容易被擄走、喜歡閃亮發光的東西、沒什麼水系能力
因為太善良放走許多囚犯而被原部落驅逐開始四處旅行
只有獸型態跟亞人型態，不常變成亞人型態，如果在亞人型態時太累或受重傷會變回獸型態

派別：正派

設定圖：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    獸型態


亞人型態


背包


武器






大概就這樣，有不懂的可以問我ww
還麻煩小寂了@@

謝謝小寂，期待小說，加油＞w＜//

----------


## 弦月

我也來參加了～

獸名:弦月
角色名(故事中的名字):弦月
種族:狼神（可自由切換狼型與人型）
性別:雌性
個性:活潑外向、開朗樂觀，喜歡熱鬧的地方，興趣是講話、玩樂還有吃東西(？
臉上時常掛著笑容。
很有正義感和好奇心，不管什麼事情都想湊上一腳
對於初識的對象會很有禮貌。
另外意外的很守規，很不喜歡肆意違規的傢伙。
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):亞人型態時為奶油黃色及腰長髮（綁成馬尾）
毛色:奶油黃+黑+白（詳見簽名檔）
瞳色:左金橙右海藍
屬性:風+水
力量種類:狼神的天賦（使用能力時寶石會發光）
能力(技能):
能自由操控風來攻擊或作其他用途（主動）
心情「劇烈」變化時可以改變天氣（被動）
（怒→雷雨；哀→暴雨；緊張：將周遭地表的液態水結冰）
武器/裝備:巨大的重斧（見簽名檔
就算扛著斧頭也可以全速往前衝，放下時可以跑的更快
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):
狼型：詳見簽名檔，體型約為普通灰狼大小
人型：
外見約十五歲，奶油黃色及腰長髮綁成馬尾，瞳色左金右藍的少女。臉上常常掛著笑容。身高大約160公分
背後有著一條無法隱藏的奶油黃色（末端黑）的蓬鬆長狼尾，長度過膝蓋。
左手手背鑲著一塊月牙型寶石，平時以無指手套遮蓋住
特殊(該角色須注意的點):
*就算負傷，也不會拋下夥伴逃離，上戰場總是第一個到，最後一個離開。
*狼神種族因為過於強大而被被人類所厭惡，非不得已不會使用能力讓自己暴露於危險中。
*在一般人面前不會化為狼型，會先確定對方為善類後才可能以原型示人。必要時會以裙裝遮住尾巴
派別(正/反派):正派

打了好久啊（半小時（？
對了先說設定上是沒有獸人型態的，如果真的沒辦法接受的話跟我講我再修OwO/
那就謝謝啦～
期待小說～

----------


## 帕格薩斯

獸名:帕格薩斯
角色名(故事中的名字)：眠幻
種族:神裔/仙羽狼族
性別:雌性
個性:溫溫吞吞，帶點天然呆與悠閒感的傻傻笑容是她給人的第一印象。喜歡睡覺，厭惡爭鬥。意外地容易被嚇到，很容易莫名其妙地睡著再被莫名其妙地嚇醒。
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):銀灰色及肩下五公分之柔順長髮
毛色:銀灰色(毛皮看起來特別軟特別好摸)
瞳色:雙眼都是天藍色的，有種澄澈感
屬性:靈魂/空間
力量種類:主要是術法類攻擊，並且是無形的
能力(技能):
#沉眠曲
顧名思義，任何聽見的生物，維持肉體運行的體力與靈魂上的精神都會被漸漸剝奪而去的曲子。
曲風舒緩而安定，如沐春風般的柔和感覺。

#寂滅曲
稍微帶點戾氣與悲壯感的曲子。有著令人咋舌的華麗轉音與無以言喻的鏗鏘感，最後在一個中留下結尾。
此曲帶有剝奪除了聽覺外的五感、吸取生命力與壓縮空間的能力，不到萬不得已不會使用。
據說沒有人能夠聽到最後，因為都已經死去了。

#幻空陣
以自身的羽毛為陣眼佈下的幻覺陣法。非常難看得出來是陣形，防不勝防。
陣中人會被幻覺給魘住，進而被快速消耗靈魂力量，最後枯竭而死，僅剩下一具空殼似的不具魂魄的肉體。

(待補全)

武器/裝備:一把羽毛造型的銀製鑰匙，與胸前的眠砂。腳上的枷鎖「幻冥之鎖」，是能力封印器。

其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):

人形狀態可參考此圖，以此處之編輯器製作


平時以人型活動，沒有獸人型態。
第一眼會覺得像是鄰家女孩一般，天真而不帶雜質的溫暖笑容。溫溫吞吞的她，有著及肩的柔順長髮與頭上一對可愛的銀灰狼耳，尾巴則是隱藏在身上所穿著的簡單白色洋裝裡，不太會露出來。
通常會光著腳丫子，不太喜歡穿鞋子。
皮膚偏白，幾乎是不健康的感覺。


特殊(該角色須注意的點):呆呆的女孩子，但是並不是一直線的呆，某種程度上來說其實相當保守。沒有人看過她生氣的樣子，也沒有人知道她生氣到底會發生甚麼事......
另外補充，對權力之類的沒有太大興趣，只是想要好好活著。遇到正派或反派的角色時，並不會有甚麼刻板印象，都會很溫柔的一視同仁對待。但是前提是在不傷害她的情況下。


派別(正/反派):正派偏中立

最後則是大致定好的階級(德穆里):皇族，可是卻自己一個人住在森林裡，不常回到主城。

----------


## 冥獄o玥

獸名:冥獄o玥
角色名(故事中的名字):出夢
種族:貓獸人
性別:雄性
個性:極為慵懶，個性怕麻煩，能省事就省事。但交流又是另一回事，唯獨對感興趣之人的好奇心才能姑且使牠從慵懶中脫離，平時嗜好除了和人打交道外，打探他人能力也是牠的興趣。行事十分自我，為人做事時會收取鉅量報酬，又或者使牠滿意才肯行動。
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:白銀色漸層，耳朵頂端、四肢為灰色
瞳色:酒紅色
屬性:無
力量種類:控制
能力(技能):
　心靈操作：*視野能及之處*皆能控制對方行為，控制時間受*距離*限制，越*遠*時間越*短*。使用時*自己無法動作*，一天能使用的次數也受限制，時間*越短*次數*越多*，反之則越少。
　力量抽取：*造成傷害*後，能短暫奪取對方能力，使對方暫時失去能力，奪取的能力可以*轉移至另個個體*，*自己無法使用奪取的力量*。作用時間視*造成傷害大小*而定。
　迴生:將自己的靈魂轉附到另一個人身上，被轉附者必須為*無意識狀態* ，*僅能使用一次*，*使用後失去所有能力*。

武器/裝備:鎖鏈斧頭(鏈斧) / 暗針
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):年紀約二十出頭，但體型十分嬌小，因此行動敏捷迅速，有著一對大耳朵，左耳有個耳環，兩眼間有X狀黑毛，尾巴有三圈黑毛。平時裝扮為黑色連帽披風，左腿綁有針帶。
特殊(該角色須注意的點):在不使用能力時攻擊方式為使用鏈斧牽制對手並乘其不備投擲暗針來造成傷害。因鮮少人知道牠的能力，而能力使用次數有限，在不希望自己能力暴露的情況下不常使用能力，僅以武器便能在多數戰鬥中取得優勢。使用能力時以讓對方自殘來造成傷害並暫時使對方失去能力。

派別(正/反派):正轉反派

　－－－－－

單子大概這樣，有時間再看能不能畫出角色設定XD
有需要修改的地方在跟我說~
預祝阿寂產文順利!

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我先卡個位(?
會慢慢補，還請寂見諒了(#

獸名:伊默兒/野魂
角色名(故事中的名字):伊默兒，別名野魂
種族:學者龍(一種學習力高強的龍種)
性別:女
個性:聰明機警、觀察力強。在最徬徨無助的時候大崩潰，因此腐化加入反派陣營。此時性格極為兇猛火爆，無情冷血，還有暴力傾向。在這種外表下經常私自躲起來偷哭。在內心深處，未被激發回來的她是個善良、活潑、爽快的女孩，而且很愛吃。
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無):無
毛色:全身布滿漆黑的鱗片
瞳色:上藍下紫的漸層色
屬性:水+火
力量種類:高能智慧、暴力、靈魂（先天加持）
能力(技能):
【願】
由靈魂轉世後(當然自己不曉得)先天而來，許願內容沒有範圍，且皆會實現。一週最多使用一次，若超過用量，一般情況下容易招來疲勞、行動遲緩。有些願望(如:讓別人變成青蛙，使自己刀槍不入)，時效最多兩週。
剩下的戰鬥技能歡迎自由發揮
武器/裝備:全身上下滿滿的各式小刀，平常都穿黑色的無袖短衣和短褲，接近體色。
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):
http://imgur.com/PNUbxAM
請無視文字內容(?
特殊(該角色須注意的點):學者龍族先天特點，理解力強，凡事可學，什麼都不學則弱如蟲，什麼都學則強大無比。又因每條龍性向、個性不同，學習的狀況、內容也有所不同。
派別(正/反派):先反後正(?)，如果不行的話就反派owO

----------


## 輝茫廢墟

看起來很有趣呢，我也要參一腳!


獸名: 輝茫廢墟
角色名(故事中的名字): 小卓
種族: 飛龍種
性別: 男性
個性: 做決定很隨便、想法細心獨特、討厭傷天害理的事情
髮色(沒有頭髮請填無): 無
毛色: 深灰色
瞳色: 琥珀色
屬性: 無
力量種類: 絕對的蠻力、高速移動、對物理傷害有很高的抗性、傷害回復速度極快
能力(技能): *滑行*，退化的翅膀可以在空中滑行。            * 藥水製作*，藥草方面博學多聞，可以製作各類藥劑
武器/裝備: 布料衣物、帽子
其他外觀描述(越詳細越好):人物真實設定沒有像手稿這麼可愛喔

頭上戴頂圓布帽，中間是紅褐色，帽邊有絨毛，帽緣下方兩側各掛著一塊布。肩膀上有簡單的圍兜。裡面的衣物只有中間有布料，而背面只有上背部有，胳子窩下方有兩條皮帶固定著。下身用丁字褲當內衣，加上前後兩塊褲兜遮著。兩大腿外側邊沿著腰間的皮帶到膝蓋小腿的護具連接一布料，至大腿中段後內側也開始圍繞布料，小腿的護具一直延伸至腳底板中段。尾巴有刺，所以用布套包住。手上退化的翅膀邊緣如利刃一般，用較厚實的粗布包裹著。

參考魔物獵人的納魯加，附圖

特殊(該角色須注意的點): 沒有階級，是一位旅行者，擅自游走各區域，最常出現在西部草原。
生氣時眼睛周圍呈現紅色，移動時會有殘影。

派別(正/反派): 中立

----------


## 狼の寂

感謝大家的踴躍報名，徵角單咱都確實收到了!!
但實際的出場還煩請各為耐心等候 (更新速度慢

此外，咱要在這裡介紹一隻狼，牠是咱所新增的一個角色設定
或許未來牠在狼之森中會佔有不小的地位(? (小聲 


角色名(故事中的名字): 米蘭斯‧蘭雅  Myrenth Lenya

種族: 狼

性別: 雌 ♀

個性: 溫柔且體貼，會在必要時變得無比堅強

髮色(沒有頭髮請填無): 雪白 (獸人型態才有

毛色: 雪白

瞳色: 藍

屬性: 光

力量種類: 意志與釋放 (詳細見故事發展

能力(技能): 

自身能力: 光之翼、光之庇佑、淨化、星辰擊、神聖之槍、聖光加冕、蒼芎
刀技: 聖光超載、群破、光之隙(單)、光影閃(單)、破曉(單)
盾: 光之癒、 (其餘待補

武器/裝備:

光之始 - 盾
破曉 - 右刀
逐闇者 - 左刀

其他外觀描述(越詳細越好): 體型較一般狼為大，雙眼下皆有一樣的藍色圖騰。 獸人形態非戰鬥時的服裝是一件雪白色的薄紗，長過膝蓋，平時則是一身銀白色的重甲。 
獸人型態時身材意外的絕佳 (<

特殊(該角色須注意的點): 喜歡年幼的孩子、對於身體方面並無太大顧忌(思想偏獸的緣故)，因此有時可能會過於奔放而不自覺(? ((不常發生 
因其貌美而會不時吸引來不論同性或異性的目光(?
武器為盾和拿刀時個性會有些微轉變 (被動 > 較好戰
可以在獸/獸人態之間做轉變，兩者間的活躍比為 3:7 (礙於其身分

派別(正/反派): 正

目前身分已確認為圓桌武士，同時為銀月‧凱狄爾斯的伴侶
頭部設定見下圖 ↓



那麼這邊再次感謝各位的支持，同時也期待未來的故事發展囉~ :3

----------

